# Reverb - must have or not?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

When buying an amp, how important is reverb to you?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not too important. Dr. Scientist RRR is better than a lot of built in reverbs I've heard.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Haven't had an amp with reverb since 1994. Don't miss it, never use it.

I've started messing with an EQD Ghost Echo recently. Used so sparingly you wouldn't even notice it was on!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Must have...hard to pull off "Wicked Game" without it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Deluxe Reverb owner since 82'..need I 'splain any more


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have reverb going on all the time. Not much but it's there. Because of this all of my combo amps have reverbs.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

With me it's funny. I find it muddies the precise nature of staccato notes and quick strumming. I never use it live. I do however like adding it after the fact when mixing down a recording. Odd isn't it?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like a touch of reverb, but I can live without it too.

The thing I don't see a need for is the Vibrato/tremolo that so many amps seem to have. What do you do with that? Play Crimson & Clover over and over???


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I love reverb, use it all the time so I would say it's a must but I could go without as long as I had a delay with me. These days I prefer a pedal to amp reverb unless it's something of a special unit, say a 66 Dlx Reverb or a vintage Princeton. I would actually prefer simple amp these days and let the pedals get me my verb sounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I almost never use reverb on my guitar rig, either in an amp or pedal.

I prefer to add that at the FOH board.

In my opinion reverb and some modulation effects may sound nice playing alone, but in the context of an ensemble, can take away definition and basically make it harder to cut through the mix.

A tiny bit at the mixer can be nice.

That's just me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like a dash of reverb and usually have it on at all times.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I like a touch of reverb, but I can live without it too.
> 
> The thing I don't see a need for is the Vibrato/tremolo that so many amps seem to have. What do you do with that? Play Crimson & Clover over and over???


I've become addicted to trem. Mostly for soloing and sometimes for causing a simple variation on a part previously introduced in the particular song. I have a signature amp with moratto amp shop that has a variable trem speed contrôlée with a volume pedal as the controller. I'll find a copy and share it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have reverb and delay on my board but rarely use either.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I almost always have a little reverb from my amps going. However, I don't NEED it on my amps. I would use a pedal if I had to.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Your poll is missing an option, I have a Dr. Z Z Verb tank.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Haven't had an amp with reverb since 1994. Don't miss it, never use it.


same here.
All I really need is gain and a bit of delay. I like a cleaner muddy sound, lol.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I like a touch of reverb, but I can live without it too.
> 
> The thing I don't see a need for is the Vibrato/tremolo that so many amps seem to have. What do you do with that? Play Crimson & Clover over and over???


I agree. I do enjoy noodling with a trem but can't remember using one other than as an effect on one recording.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Good reverb is essential. Cheap, ugly sounding reverb is painful.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

None of my amps have it and it doesn't bother me at all, never really used it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Milkman said:


> In my opinion reverb and some modulation effects may sound nice playing alone, but in the context of an ensemble, can take away definition and basically make it harder to cut through the mix
> That's just me.


This sums it up nicely for me. Playing alone at home in a small room with good reverb and tremolo is the shiznitz. Live I'll use tremolo for the songs that use it but generally no reverb.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes I love a lot of it--other times I like little or none--mostly--I'm in between.
It's not a deal breaker, either way.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Must have here. 

Anyone hear the Electro-Harmonix Cathedral? Sounds sweet

Price...not so much


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I love reverb..can't live without it. But, the Electro harmonix Holy Grail nano sounds exactly like any onboard fender reverb. Of course, I am talking low-mid volume home use. I sold my BF Princeton reverb as my '64 champ the the EH reverb sounded virtually identical up to 5-6 on the volume. I could not tell them apart which is surprising as the Princeton has a 10" speaker and the Champ has an 8". So..I sold the Princeton.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

A must for me but usually use a pedal to get it. I find that Fender has the best lush reverb.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Meh. I have amps with & without, the brown Princeton is what sees the most action. To my ear BF Fenders need a touch of 'verb because they're too sterile vs. their tweed, brown & blonde predecessors (dodges flaming arrows from country, surf & rockabilly players).

+1 with previous comments about too much washing you out of the mix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought i could live without reverb on my amp but i did miss it a lot. The pedal i was using with it was excellent but not as good as the real thing. So i sold my amp (the one i thought i would never let go of) and bought a new amp with reverb. In the end i guess I'm happier... Now i miss that amp.....:confusion:


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Must have here.
> 
> Anyone hear the Electro-Harmonix Cathedral? Sounds sweet
> 
> Price...not so much


They do sound great...its on my list


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I get the need for reverb if you play fairly clean.
but I play pretty dirty, so prefer a bit of delay, maybe even a bit of chorus,instead of reverb.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Playing time is pretty rare for me, these days, but I've used and abuse a Reverb effects processor (I use a cute little Alesis NanoVerb) before my amp head in studio, since post-recording reverb ALWAYS sounds a little off to me, and then chuck it out of my signal chain and rely on the natural reverb of the room for live shows. Live, too much 'verb will get you lost in the mix, but in studio, you can get away with anything.


----------

